# Toronto Open, Spring 2012



## Sa967St (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=37

Registration is here.

Date: June 2, 2012.

Events:
Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yay! Oh wait.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 1, 2012)

Ugg. I wonder if my dad would want to use his free flights to one province over..


----------



## Kian (May 1, 2012)

Mayyyyybe.


----------



## Forte (Jun 2, 2012)

TEXTS FROM JJ?!?!
JJ!!!

Eric 7.46


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2012)

Any megaminx NARs yet (Louis or Emily)?


----------



## Meep (Jun 2, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Any megaminx NARs yet (Louis or Emily)?


 TEXTS FROM JJ?!?!
JJ!!! PART 2

55 and 59 by Louis


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2012)

Meep said:


> TEXTS FROM JJ?!?!
> JJ!!! PART 2
> 
> 55 and 59 by Louis


 
Single/average?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 3, 2012)

yes


----------



## Meep (Jun 3, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Single/average?


 
If I understood him correctly 55/59 single/average


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone Able to post any results?


----------



## Julian (Jun 3, 2012)

4EverCuber said:


> Anyone Able to post any results?


Some interesting stuff:

-Winner: Bill Wang
-Eric Limeback got a 7.4x in the first round. Harris Chan later also got a 7.91, as well as a 7.4x+2.
-Harris got a 9.01 average in the second round, updating NR.
-Louis Cormier got a 55 single and 59 average for megaminx, both NARs.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2012)

I believe Bill got 2x2 NR average with 2.5x, and Louis got 1.08 single on that scramble in the finals.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 3, 2012)

Julian said:


> Some interesting stuff:
> 
> -Winner: Bill Wang
> -Eric Limeback got a 7.4x in the first round. Harris Chan later also got a 7.4x as well as a 7.91.
> ...


 
wasn't harris's a +2


----------



## Julian (Jun 3, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> wasn't harris's a +2


Right. Woops.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 5, 2012)

I think I lost my stackmat on Saturday. If anyone has found/is in possession of a stackmat timer with red and white cubesmith logos on it, could you let me know?


----------



## Julian (Jun 5, 2012)

I received an email from Evan Dillon saying that he left behind a skewb ultimate that he bought at the comp. Was there one found?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 5, 2012)

Julian said:


> I received an email from Evan Dillon saying that he left behind a skewb ultimate that he bought at the comp. Was there one found?



I gave it to Dave. He has it now


----------

